# '86 Merc 9.9 hp stator needed



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody know an outboard salvage yard that I might find a stator at?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.marinepartsoutlet.com/

http://www.outboardshop.com/usedparts.html

http://www.fishingworld.com/vdealers/fl/rogersoutboardsales/

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/496/70.cfm


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Brett, you are the fountain of knowledge. 

I likey that place in stuart, I will have to find some time to wander around in there.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I used Fun Time Boats aka Marine Parts Outlet all the time, they have yet to not have an old part I needed. I can't remember the lady's name there, but give them a call, good people, lots of old parts.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Karen?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, I think that's her.


----------

